# Chrome grill or black grill



## HYEROLLERART (Jun 9, 2008)

What looks better on a black 1998 740 il an all black grill or an all chrome grill???


----------



## m1rza (Apr 14, 2008)

black. :]


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Depends on what you're trying to project.

Chrome grille, black slats.

jake


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

I went chrome w/ chrome slats on my black on black.
The Sport has so much black already, I wanted to break it up some w/ chrome.


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

ya my 740 is black with black leather and it has chrome trim so i left it left the chrome grille but honestly i saw a black e38 yesterday with the black grille and it doesnt look as hot as the chrome. it matches the window trim .


----------



## HYEROLLERART (Jun 9, 2008)

Ya my car is black but has chrome trim all around so i was leaning more for the chrome

N one more question black rims or chrome rims? I think black is too nice too pass up


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

either one could look nice. iv seen the black rims with chrome lip but that doesnt look as good as just str8 black,if u want ppl to really look at u then get some big ass chrome ones, and tint the windows but the all black would look pretty clean too. im gonna go with all black 20s and drop the car too, but im going to drop it first. then if it comes out to be ok i might go with 22's with like 30 series tires..


----------



## HYEROLLERART (Jun 9, 2008)

U got da 18 inch m series rims? cuz dats wat i got but im tired of them so ima get atleast 20s


----------



## johnniegold (Jul 14, 2008)

Just replaced the chrome grill with black slats with an all chrome grill. Definitely pops against the biarritzblau blue. Much better than the chrome with black slats. Now the lights look dull. :tsk:


----------



## E92-Lighting (Sep 4, 2008)

for any bmw, always matte black


----------

